# baby born with lanugo? when did it fall out?



## sarahsmothering (May 26, 2005)

One thing that surprised me when my full-term baby was born was that she had lanugo. I thought this was something only premature babies had.

Has anyone had this experience too? If so, how long did it take before your baby's lanugo shedded??


----------



## ExuberantDaffodil (May 22, 2005)

My DS was born at 39 weeks covered in hair. All over his shoulders, his face, his arms and legs. He looked kind of like a little monkey!







: I was aghast to tell you the truth. But it all eventually fell out after about a month. By two months, he looked like a normal human child.


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

My ds was born with dark hair on his ears, arms, and the small of his back. That particular patch of hair matched his father's... :LOL It took a loooong time to fall out, 4 months I think.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Both my kids were born with it, my dd is a few days away from two years and still has some! It isn't as dark as it was, but between her shoulder blades and up her neck...it's actually sweet and fuzzy. Dh instantly named her peaches when she was born..

Ds is a newbie, still covered in it!

You get used to it after a while..


----------



## raversangel (Jul 1, 2005)

my second ds had it for about two months...mostly on his forehead, ears and on his back







so you aren't the only one with a 'monkey child' lol...it surprised me too...


----------



## SomedayMom (May 9, 2002)

My son was born 2 days shy of 40 weeks and had a few spots of it. I remember the hair on the ears the most right now. It took 3-4 months to disappear.


----------



## justmama (Dec 24, 2002)

My dd WAS a preemie and covered in lanugo but as I remember it, it fell out after about a month. Maybe slightly more. As she approached her due date, it fell out little by little. I dont' remember seeing it happen, it just sorta surprised me one day when I realized that it was all gone about 2 months after her birth. I think it was sorta cute. Definitely all over her shoulders and back but she had it ALL over her face too. This sweet little blonde hair that was fuzzy and adorable.







:

Meg


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

DD was born at 39 weeks and she had hair all over her shoulders and back. I think it fell out about three or four weeks later, but I don't remember too well-- I was too preoccupied with the horrendous infant acne she had. Oh, newborns!


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

DS was born at 39 weeks and had it on his ears and lightly on his back. His ears were pointed, too! I joked with DH that DS was half Vulcan.







By 6 weeks the lanugo and pointy ears were gone. *whew!* He was born with a head full of hair and that never fell out.


----------



## maxomom (Jul 20, 2005)

DS is almost 3 months and still has hairy "monkey ears" and hair on his back!

he was so hairy when he was born (39 weeks) the midwife even said he was a furry one! it's funny too, cause when i was preg with him the first dream i had about him was that he was a monkey!

now i feel a little sad about his hair falling out cause that means he isn't a newborn anymore







but we have lots to look forward to!

and why does he have hair everywhere but his head!







?

-molly


----------



## sarahsmothering (May 26, 2005)

Its good to hear that there are several other full-term-fuzzies out there







!

Lula's Mom - cute about it matching "daddy's patch"! That was one of the first things I teased my husband about when dd was born!

Bamamom - love that sweet nickname peaches







... appropriately adorable.

SomedayMom - the fuzzy ears surprised me/stood out the most to me too!

Well, it sounds like our lil one will be shedding eventually; thanks for all the feedback giving me a an idea of when I can expect her to be less fuzzy


----------

